# Any provider offering small office packages with mobiles & landlines together?



## Dave Vanian (17 Jun 2011)

Can't find the answer to this on the web.  

Is there any provider offering a combined "small office" package with landlines, broadband and mobiles all on the one package?  

Office has three landlines, one of which has broadband and we have two mobiles.  

A guy from Vodafone cold-called a while ago selling some great deal on combined landline & broadband packages.  When I asked him could mobiles be included as well, he said he'd call back.  I never heard from him since.


----------



## Rico (27 Jun 2011)

Hi Dave,

I am in a similar situation with a new start up. Just wondering if you got anywhere with this.

THanks .


----------



## Dave Vanian (27 Jun 2011)

Didn't find any all-encompassing deal, but am getting two mobiles from e-mobile, paying €69 per month each for unlimited Irish landline & mobile calls and texts.  Should save on the landline outgoing calls anyway.


----------



## Dinny (28 Jun 2011)

vodafone can do an all in package. They offer landline for business, broadband and mobile. I thought O2 may have a solution as well. As for a business account manager


----------

